# untertitel im mplayer absstellen

## pieter_parker

hab eine .mkv datei die wohl eine untertitelspur hat

wenn ich den mplayer mit der option "-noautosub" starte, werden die untertitel angezeigt, ich will das garkeine untertitel angezeigt werden, wie geht das ? was muss ich machen ?

----------

## musv

Dumme Frage:

Bist du sicher, dass der Untertitel nicht in den Film "hardcodiert", also Teil des normalen Videobildes ist? 

Ich kenn mich mit mkv-Dateien nicht aus. Aber wenn ich einen Film mit (abstellbaren) Untertiteln hatte, gab es zusätzlich zur eigentlichen Videodatei immer noch eine zusätzliche Datei für die Untertitel (Dateiendung .sub).

----------

## pieter_parker

also im vlc sehe ich die untertitelspuren, und sie sind sogar aus, ich kann sie dazu schalten

so wie ich das hier bei der .mkv datei sehe, sind die untertitel in dem .mkv kontainer mit drin, und koennen nach belieben dazu oder weggeschaltet werden

nur aber der mplayer schaltet automatisch die erste untertitelspur hinzu, das soll er aber nicht machen !

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Aber wenn ich einen Film mit (abstellbaren) Untertiteln hatte, gab es zusätzlich zur eigentlichen Videodatei immer noch eine zusätzliche Datei für die Untertitel (Dateiendung .sub).

 

Bei Matroska kann alles mit rein.

Die Option -noautosub schaltet nur das automatische Laden von externen Untertitel-Dateien ab. Die hat keinen Einfluss auf Untertitel-Spuren, die sich in der selben Datei befinden.

Du kannst im Betrieb mit der Taste "J" die Untertitel-Spur umschalten. Mit "v" schaltest du die Untertitel-Anzeige an oder aus.

Wie man das an der Kommandozeile macht, ist mir leider noch nicht klar. Du kannst aber mit dem Parameter "-sid" eine ungültige Untertitel-ID angeben, dann werden auch keine Untertitel angezeigt.

Also zum Beispiel:

```
mplayer -sid 30 datei.mkv
```

----------

## Max Steel

Ich habe hier _genau_ eine .mkv Datei.

In der sieht es so aus:

```
Spiele /mnt/lan/videos/Walter Moers - Der Bonker.mkv.

[mkv] Track-ID 1: video (V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC) "Ich hock in meinem Bonker", -vid 0

[mkv] Track-ID 2: video (V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC) "Ich hock in meinem Bonker (Karaoke-Version)", -vid 1

[mkv] Track-ID 3: audio (A_AC3) "Ich hock in meinem Bonker", -aid 0, -alang ger
```

Video-Track 1 ist Bild ohne Untertitel

Video-Track 2 ist mit Untertitel

und Track 3 ist der Ton.

Nur wie es in anderen *.mkv`s aussieht kann ich leider nicht sagen

ICh ging fälschlicherweise immer davon aus das es in einer wie in allen anderen aussieht.

----------

## Vortex375

Also zwei Video-Tracks reinzupacken ist ja mal wirklich mehr als dämlich. Man kann für die Untertitel auch einfach ASS nehmen. Mplayer (übrigens als einziger Player unter Linux bisher) unterstützt das sogar fast perfekt.

Das um/abschalten der Untertitel geht natürlich nur, wenn in der Datei tatsächlich eine Untertitelspur drin ist und die Untertitel nicht in der Videospur schon fest integriert sind.

Beispiel:

```

[mkv] Track ID 1: video (V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC) "H.264 720p BluRay", -vid 0 

[mkv] Track ID 2: audio (A_AC3) "Dolby Digital 5.1", -aid 0, -alang jpn

[mkv] Track ID 3: subtitles (S_TEXT/ASS) "Styled Subtitles", -sid 0, -slang eng

[mkv] Track ID 4: subtitles (S_TEXT/UTF8) "Unstyled Subtitles", -sid 1, -slang eng

```

In dieser Datei sind zwei separate Untertitelspuren drin. 

Diese Angaben erhältst du, wenn du mplayer mit der Option "-v" (verbose) startest:

```
mplayer -v <datei>
```

----------

## pieter_parker

ich kenn 2 videotracks bisher nur von hddvd oder bluraydisc, 480p und 1080p film version, da macht es wiederrum sinn

das mit der j taste funktioniert ganz gut

ich meine frueher, vor 3 monaten so ca, war das noch nicht gewesen das der mplayer einfach die untertitelspur von selbst dazu nimmt, muss seit irgendeinem update in der zeit von vor 3 monaten bis jetzt neulich gekommen sein

----------

